# Champagne mice



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

OK, let's see some photos of your Champagne mice! I think I have one, but I'd like to see other photos. I'll post mine soon.

Thanks,
Tanith


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

this is treacle the black and white and mushroom the broken champaigne










caramel the broken champaigne, shes almost a fox with white underneath










fudge the banded champaigne .... shes the naughty one


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

3 of the 4 champaignes together with the pew


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Andypandypus, your last photo of fudge, she's an argente not a champagne. Pretty nonetheless


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

What pretty mice!!! Slightly confused... I tried to put up some photos but it said the file was too big. Last time it did this I just cropped the photo and it loaded on fine.... Anyone understand where i'v gone wrong?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

try resizing it first then uploading to a photocopying site like phohobucket then post hear.


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

Lovely mice

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool thanks for the re colour on fudge


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok here is my champagne mouse, but looking at these photos I'm not sure she is!?


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry about the rubbish photos...


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

It's grey with red eyes? Does it have an undercoat at all? Or ticking?


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

She's definitely a satin, undercoat dark grey/black. she is a metallic colour, red eyes


----------

